# How long Till She gets her Tail back?



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, I will have had my Maltese a week this Sunday. She came with a practically bare fully matted tail and a yellow back end. Two baths later, the hind end is a lighter shade of yellow and her back is Snow white. How long until the yellow grows out and she gets her tail back? Because honestly, she's adorable but I don't want to send pics of her like this.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh sweetie bless your heart for saving her. It will take a while for her hair to grow and the staining to go away. There are products out their like spalavish that may help diminish the staining. We would still love to see pictures of you little girl so we can watch her blossom. It's amazing what good loving care will do for her. We have all seen some precious malts in absolutely horrible conditions..then we see what the love does for them.:wub: What is your little girls name by the way?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She'll be a beautiful in no time!! What love and care does is amazing! We would love to see pictures for sure! I bet she is beautiful!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like you are taking wonderful care of your new sweetheart! 
She'll be sparkly white soon.

Would a Brightening shampoo help with the yellow?
Maybe someone could recommend a natural one.
I have used the NuHemp Botanicals Omega Sudz.
It is great! 

Feel free to post pics, I'll bet she is adorable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My daughter adopted a little rescue maltese 8 yrs. ago who was in terrible condition----he was like the "ugly duckling" who w/love, good food and patience turned into "prince charming." It is always a miracle what love does!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure a whitening or brightening shampoo would be a good move at this point since the hair has been damaged due to neglect. I would just keep her clean and conditioned. Soon the stains will begin to fade and the hair will grow. Make sure she is getting proper nutrition as that can mean a lot too. Hugs to you for taking this baby in and loving her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aww, the poor little thing!! Bless you for taking her in! Please don't be embarrassed to post pictures of her, I would love to see her.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I'm not sure a whitening or brightening shampoo would be a good move at this point since the hair has been damaged due to neglect. I would just keep her clean and conditioned. Soon the stains will begin to fade and the hair will grow. Make sure she is getting proper nutrition as that can mean a lot too. Hugs to you for taking this baby in and loving her.


Would a natural one damage the hair more?
I was hesitant about a whitening one but thought the one we use might be okay?  
I know that you would be the one to ask about products, 
as you groom your Cosy baby wonderfully and have experience.

The NuHemp Botanicals says it doesn't contain any bleaching ingredients.
The ingredients are:
Purified Botanical Water (Infused with Certified Organic Alfalfa, Chamomile, Echinacea, Nettle & Red Clover) Foaming Agents (Saponified Coconut Oil) Violet Colour, Vegetable Glycerin, Botanical Tree Essences, Orange Peel Oil Organic Hemp Seed Oil, Colloidal Oatmeal.

And to Missmaltese: that is a very cute user name!
Her hair will grow in with time and your love. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Take piccies we'd all love to see her and watch her blossom. Mine were pretty nasty looking when I got them too,but now they look so much better.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got a rescue Maltese about a year ago. She also had yellow areas. Each grooming and bath, her coat got better and better. Mostly, you do just have have to wait for it fade and new hair to grow out. Please post pictures, we would love to see her. This is a picture of Cassie on day two at my house. It's hard to tell, but she did have a lot of yellow on her ears and backside. With good food and grooming she now has a beautiful white coat.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Her name is Tinkerbell. I don't see the link to upload an image.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

MissMaltese said:


> Her name is Tinkerbell. I don't see the link to upload an image.


 
What a cute name!!!As for posting pics. If you use photobucket one of are members posted a thread on how to post pics. Or when your posting 
you need to scroll down, there are additional options. You have to go to manage attachments. If you are uploading from you computer only to a few at a time or you will receive an error. Hope this helps..Look forward to seeing pics of Tinkerbell!!


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Here she is:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub:She is lovely!!! Looks like she will have a nice shiney silky coat when it grows. How old is Tinkerbell?


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

She's four.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tinkerbell looks like a sweetheart! :wub:
And great job posting the pic!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a sweet little girl! Her coat will be white before you know it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tinkerbell is so lucky to have found you. She will blossom in no time and be a real beauty. How wonderful to give her a furever home with love and everything that she needs to thrive.  Can't wait to watch her throughout the next 6 months or so. 

Reva -- I had forgotten what Cassie looked like when you got her. See how gorgeous she is now. That's how I picture her -- all from your love.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She is darling! 

Tinkerbell is blessed to have you : )


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a lucky little girl she is to have found you! I am so excited to see what time and love will do for her! Keep posting. hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her coat looks shiney,I bet she's going to be gorgeous! She's already one lucky girl,a new furever home for the holidays.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Tink is beautiful*

All that yellow will wash out and the hair will grow! with your love, combing and good food, she will blossom soon! 

Congrats!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought that Lucy had bright yellow hair when she was brought to us - Ugh. It was urine - because she was kept in a cage from birth to when she came to "foster" at our home. 

I know that some wouldn't do what I did, but as soon as we said "we do" (as in, we will commit to her, until death due us part) with Lucy -I cut her hair around her sides and bummie area - it was so bad - poor little thing.

Her hair has grown back lovely - as will your little babies grow back very soon . . .

Best of luck to you -


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> All that yellow will wash out and the hair will grow! with your love, combing and good food, she will blossom soon!
> 
> Congrats!


 
((((Barbara)))) you're so stinkin' sweet!:wub:


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, after some deliberating (and after my Lhasa got camera shy) she ended up on the Christmas cards, so the secret's out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to see pics of her...we will all love her! Kudos for taking her in...she will give you back so much love in return!:wub:



MissMaltese said:


> Ok, I will have had my Maltese a week this Sunday. She came with a practically bare fully matted tail and a yellow back end. Two baths later, the hind end is a lighter shade of yellow and her back is Snow white. How long until the yellow grows out and she gets her tail back? Because honestly, she's adorable but I don't want to send pics of her like this.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Bumping this up to say the tail has grown back in to a wavy wispy thing that she hates for me to groom. Any idea's on how to teach her to tolerate it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Little bits of a treat while brushing can help distract her and alleviate her anxiety. She'll like it after awhile.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Do you have any new pics? I'm so glad you are helping this sweet girl! It is heartwarming to see what a big change can come from some loving attention.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll post new pics when our weather goes back to normal. It's too cold and changeable for me to feel comfortable giving a bath.


----------

